# How Did You Get Along Under the Sermon Today?



## Wayne (Jun 28, 2009)

The Puritans used to ask one another, "How did you get along under the preaching today?"

Ground rules: 
1. Keep it positive. This is not "gunning for the pastor". That's another thread.  

2. Share how you were convicted of sin, instructed in godliness, heard Christ faithfully proclaimed, were drawn closer to the Lord, saw answers to prayer, etc.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 28, 2009)

Tim preached from Lamentations this morning and reminded us that we should not be discouraged or disillusioned when tragedy comes (whether personal or national) and remember that God has restrained much of the evil in the world. We are to turn to the Prince of Peace for comfort, rather than leaning wholly on earthly friends whose comfort may be inconsistent or nonexistent.


----------



## Edward (Jun 28, 2009)

Wayne said:


> This is not "gunning for the pastor". That's another thread.



Have a link? 

Actually, great sermon today - no complaints. 

The pastor stepped on some toes, but he missed mine (this week). I'm thankful for a pastor who is willing to tell the congregation what it needs to hear, rather than what it wants to hear. He wrapped up the third week of preaching from Luke 11:1-13.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 28, 2009)

Ed:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/gunning-pastor-50098/


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sunday School was teaching us to pray. A rich view of prayer- adoration, confession, thanksgiving and supplication. A biblical overview of some of the common questions about praying, and then a season of prayer doing the above.

The sermon was Revelation 21:4-8 with a picture of God's reunion, recreation and redemption.



> 4And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.
> 
> 5And he that sat upon the throne said, Behold, I make all things new. And he said unto me, Write: for these words are true and faithful.
> 
> ...



Both of these combined to impress on me how real and near the kingdom of God is, how fearful it is to oppose it...and what we are, by God's grace, becoming.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 28, 2009)

Our pastor has started a series on the minor prophets, taking a text from a different one each week. Tough territory to attempt. Has me wanting to finally dig into Amos after this morning's sermon.


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2009)

I was attending a church with family that it is an independent baptist. The sermon was a history lesson of America with emphasis on Christianity's place. Quotes from Thomas Jefferson and others were referred to more than the Bible. So I didn't get along too well, especially with the worship consisting of songs like America the Beautiful. I wasn't expecting this at all.


----------



## gritsrus (Jun 29, 2009)

Jake said:


> I was attending a church with family that it is an independent baptist. The sermon was a history lesson of America with emphasis on Christianity's place. Quotes from Thomas Jefferson and others were referred to more than the Bible. So I didn't get along too well, especially with the worship consisting of songs like America the Beautiful. I wasn't expecting this at all.



Did you go to my church?? Ahh no, you didn't cause ours is SBC. We even had a ten minute video special by David Barton on how we are a Christian nation last night.  

That's a typical Baptist 4th of July service though, in the South. I've never been to a church yet around the 4th where it was different. 

And bless our hearts we then finished off with the hymn of "invitation" - 
*
'The Savior is Waiting'* 

The Savior is waiting to enter your heart
Why don't you let Him come in?
There's nothing in this world to keep you apart
What is your answer to Him?

Chorus:
Time after time
He has waited before
And now He is waiting again
To see if you are willing
To open the door
Oh, how He wants to come in.

If you'll take one step
Toward the Savior, my friend,
You'll find His arms open wide.
Receive Him, and all of your darkness will end
Within your heart He'll abide.

Chorus:
Time after time
He has waited before
And now He is waiting again
To see if you are willing
To open the door
Oh, how He wants to come in.


I won't sing that. 

I hope people that are in all around Biblically sound churches realize how truly blessed you really are. 

 


Edit: Oh I just realized I didn't answer the OP right. 
1. I guess I vented positively? lol
2. Sorry to say no on all that. Can't think of anything. 

sigh


----------



## Curt (Jun 29, 2009)

gritsrus said:


> I hope people that are in all around Biblically sound churches realize how truly blessed you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always come and worship with us. We're just up Route 95 a piece.


----------



## gritsrus (Jun 29, 2009)

Curt said:


> gritsrus said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people that are in all around Biblically sound churches realize how truly blessed you really are.
> ...




Just up a piece huh? Maine! That's a little further drive than we would like. Thanks though. lol


----------



## historyb (Jun 29, 2009)

We didn't get to church this week so we went here Home - In Touch Ministries - Dr. Charles Stanley 2009 It was a good sermon


----------



## Berean (Jun 29, 2009)

historyb said:


> We didn't get to church this week so we went here Home - In Touch Ministries - Dr. Charles Stanley 2009 It was a good sermon



You might find this discussion interesting. http://www.puritanboard.com/f48/charles-stanley-arminian-reformed-42895/


----------



## historyb (Jun 29, 2009)

I did when I searched a while ago


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2009)

gritsrus said:


> Did you go to my church?? Ahh no, you didn't cause ours is SBC. We even had a ten minute video special by David Barton on how we are a Christian nation last night.
> 
> That's a typical Baptist 4th of July service though, in the South. I've never been to a church yet around the 4th where it was different.



Well, actually it turned out the church was SBC. I searched and searched the church website before we went and I couldn't find a denominational affiliation, but that it what my grandparents said. But no such video there!

Well, I am at a non-reformed SBC church in a little bit deeper South, but 4th of July usually isn't this bad for us. Maybe a patriotic song thrown in here or there and no mention in the service. 

Some of the songs we sang in the church I was at really seemed to worship America rather than God though.


----------

